# Filetype Association - Wie arbeitet GTk?

## JKRock

hi@all,

 wie hier schon gesehen,

würde mich interessieren:

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> Mich würde auch interessieren wie generell in gtk die icons verwaltet/zugeordnet werden.
> 
> Aus dem was ich bisher sehe werde ich nämlich nicht schlau...
> 
> Unter 
> ...

 

+ Kann man irgendwie Gtk direkt beibringen  icons für verschiedene file-endungen zu geben?

Was ich noch so hier gesehen habe (ich benutze auch thunar):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Where does Thunar store the metadata associated with files?
> 
> Thunar associates various settings with files/folders, which we call metadata. This metadata for all files is stored in tdb database file, which is called the metafile. The database file is stored in $XDG_CACHE_HOME/Thunar/metafile.tdb and can be examined using the tdbtool, which is part of the Thunar distribution (located in the tdb/ subdirectory).
> ...

 

Wenn ich aber folgendes eingebe:

```

$tdbtool

tdb>open /home/user/.cache/Thunar/metafile.tdb

tdb> info

0 records totalling 0 bytes

```

Erkenne ich, dass mein metafile leer ist und ich finde leider keine Doku wie die Informationen aussehen sollen, die da reinkommen.

gruß JKRock

----------

## merlin2k

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber woher weiss gtk, dass amarok genau sein icon zugewiesen bekommt?
> ...

 

weil es in dem ordner apps in deinem theme eine Datei gibt die amarok.svg oder amarok.png heißt:

```

~/.icons/ClearlooksOSX/scalable/apps/amarok.png

```

Für Dateitypen gibt es den Ordner ~/.icons/<theme-name>/scalable/mimetypes z.B.:

```

~/.icons/ClearlooksOSX/scalable/mimetypes $ ls

application-default-icon.png

folder-item.png

gnome-mime-text.png

application-docboox+xml.png

folder_tar.png

gnome-mime-text-vnd.wap.wml.png

application-illustrator.png

folder-tar.png

application-ogg.png

font_truetype.png

application-pdf.png

...

```

----------

## JKRock

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *JKRock wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber woher weiss gtk, dass amarok genau sein icon zugewiesen bekommt?
> ...

 

Naja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber wird so ein icon bei dem emergen eines programmes immer mitgeliefert, oder hat jedes icon-theme

nur eine individuelle Zusammenstellung von icons?

Und eigendlich - gibt es deine config in der die zuordnung 

```
binary amarok <-> amarok.png
```

festgehalten wird?

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für Dateitypen gibt es den Ordner ~/.icons/<theme-name>/scalable/mimetypes z.B.:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hier ähnliche Frage, ich sehe nur pngs - wo wird festgehalten wie die Assoziation läuft, wie kann ich da neue Zuordnungen einfügen?

"mimetype" klingt nicht danach als ob ich per Pattern zb. *.txt was hinzufügen darf...

gruß JKRock

----------

## merlin2k

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber wird so ein icon bei dem emergen eines programmes immer mitgeliefert, oder hat jedes icon-theme
> 
> nur eine individuelle Zusammenstellung von icons?

 

Beim emergen legen die Programme normalerweise ein Icon in den Ordner "/usr/share/pixmaps/".

Wenn in deinem Theme kein icon mit gleichem Namen existiert, wird das aus "/usr/share/pixmaps/" verwendet, sonst das aus deinem Theme.

z.B. installiert inkscape sein icon mit:

```
/usr/share/pixmaps/inkscape.png
```

da in meinem Theme aber ein gleichnamiges Icon existiert, wird das aus meinem Theme benutzt:

```
~/.icons/ClearlooksOSX/scalable/apps/inkscape.png
```

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und eigendlich - gibt es deine config in der die zuordnung 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein, normalerweise heißen die Icons immer so wie das binary.

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier ähnliche Frage, ich sehe nur pngs - wo wird festgehalten wie die Assoziation läuft, wie kann ich da neue Zuordnungen einfügen?
> 
> "mimetype" klingt nicht danach als ob ich per Pattern zb. *.txt was hinzufügen darf...

 

wenn du zum beispiel für txt-Dateien ein anderes Icon verwenden willst musst du das icon "text-plain.png" ändern (oder auf eine andere datei linken).

----------

## Necoro

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *JKRock wrote:*   
> 
> Naja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber wird so ein icon bei dem emergen eines programmes immer mitgeliefert, oder hat jedes icon-theme
> 
> nur eine individuelle Zusammenstellung von icons? 
> ...

 

Alternativ wird das Icon auch in das Standard-Theme "hicolor" gelegt ... also nach /usr/share/icons/hicolor/{...,32x32,...,scalable}/apps

----------

## merlin2k

Für weitergehende Informationen kannst du auch noch in die offizielle Spezifikation schauen:

http://library.gnome.org/devel/icon-theme-spec/

----------

## JKRock

@merlin2k & Necoro:

 danke für die infos, sieht dann doch aber so aus als wenn gtk nur für eine beschränkte Anzahl an mimetypes icons verknüpft.

Blöd nur wenn ich aber z.B. eine Unterscheidung nach fileextension machen möchte um z.B. auch ein icon für

.tex-files zu bestimmen - da sehe ich im Moment keine Möglichkeit.

gruß JKRock

----------

## merlin2k

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> Blöd nur wenn ich aber z.B. eine Unterscheidung nach fileextension machen möchte um z.B. auch ein icon für
> 
> .tex-files zu bestimmen - da sehe ich im Moment keine Möglichkeit.
> 
> gruß JKRock

 

Es haben aber nicht alle Dateien die Text enthalten automatisch den typ 'text/plain'.

*.tex-Dateien z.B. sind vom typ 'text/x-tex'.

Also kannst du das Icon bzw. den link 'gnome-mime-application-x-tex.png' ändern.

Wenn du wissen möchtest welche mimetypes für text-Dateien auf deinem System unterschieden werden kannst du folgendes eingeben:

```
$ ls /usr/share/mime/text/
```

für audio Dateien entsprechend

```
$ ls /usr/share/mime/audio/
```

etc.

----------

